
FCC Says There Is No Analysis of the Cyberattack That Crippled Its Website - DiabloD3
http://gizmodo.com/fcc-now-says-there-is-no-documented-analysis-of-the-cyb-1797073113
======
DiabloD3
Good write up of the absurdity of such a statement using public tools:
[https://np.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/6odans/fcc_now_s...](https://np.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/6odans/fcc_now_says_there_is_no_documented_analysis_of/dkgxguo/)

